# S&W SDVE 9MM



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I picked one up at gun show NIB and I like the little bugger, but the trigger is like 8 pounds plus. By concentrating with a two hand hold I can see the thing is inherently accurate, but that trigger pull is just too much. It makes my CZ 9's seem like match grade. Any advice on a trigger kit to improve the gun? Thanks!


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

My oldest son has that gun. Trigger is long and stiff.

Try this-


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is the complaint I have read about that model for years. Otherwise, great gun.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangof said:


> I picked one up at gun show NIB and I like the little bugger, but the trigger is like 8 pounds plus. By concentrating with a two hand hold I can see the thing is inherently accurate, but that trigger pull is just too much. It makes my CZ 9's seem like match grade. Any advice on a trigger kit to improve the gun? Thanks!


It is what it is. Not sure if there is a remedy, or if it is just "fixing" it to unreliability.
Solid, road tested tough, and reliable. Embrace the good and bad. There is a lot more good in this one.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> It is what it is. Not sure if there is a remedy, or if it is just "fixing" it to unreliability.
> Solid, road tested tough, and reliable. Embrace the good and bad. There is a lot more good in this one.


What about that Apex trigger kit? Good idea or pretty much a waste of money?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangof said:


> What about that Apex trigger kit? Good idea or pretty much a waste of money?


Dunno. My SDVE Fu is pretty limited to first person reviews, usually face to face. My neighbor loves his, along with everyone else I have talked with. A few have tried to modify triggers and other things, and just like Glock, the answer ended up being put it back stock.
I have no doubt there are success stories, but the nature of the beast is going to be a longish, heavyish pull. It is a striker fired DA only system.
If you are looking for crisp, SA type triggers, you are holding the wrong tool. Some seek the desire to make a trigger on this sort of action imitate a 1911, or other SA trigger, with a lot of disappointment. 
Not sure where you fall in that category.
Good Luck


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> Dunno. My SDVE Fu is pretty limited to first person reviews, usually face to face. My neighbor loves his, along with everyone else I have talked with. A few have tried to modify triggers and other things, and just like Glock, the answer ended up being put it back stock.
> I have no doubt there are success stories, but the nature of the beast is going to be a longish, heavyish pull. It is a striker fired DA only system.
> Good Luck


I talked it over with a Gunsmith that has done a lot of work for me in the past and he said with the APEX Trigger kit he can get the trigger down from it's present 9 pounds !!! to 5 to 5 1/2. so I'm going for it. He did warn me the long pull will only be reduced by about 10 to 15 percent.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangof said:


> I talked it over with a Gunsmith that has done a lot of work for me in the past and he said with the APEX Trigger kit he can get the trigger down from it's present 9 pounds !!! to 5 to 5 1/2. so I'm going for it. He did warn me the long pull will only be reduced by about 10 to 15 percent.


Any chance to try it before you buy it?
I ask, because I've tried s couple of triggers for Glock. They were highly regarded on the interwebs, and did lower the trigger pull weight. The also gave the trigger a smooth but funny feel and were not crisp in any regard, at least to my finger. I put it back. 5.5 lb pull, smooth, and crisp.
I'm going to tell you the same thing I tell every single new Glock owner that will listen. Yea, it isn't a Glock, but is about as close as S&W could get without losing law suits. Get yourself a case of ammo, a hand full of targets and magazines. Go to the range and have a blast. When you get to the last 100, start getting serious on POI. After that run a box or two SD ammo through every magazine you plan to bet your life on and make sure they are 100% from any load point. Put 15 in it, 5 in it, 2 in it, and make sure it functions.
At this point you know what you need, want, or can't live without. The trigger and the loose nut [pulling it are worn in, and unfortunately, these days you are about $500 lighter in the pocket.
Happy modifying


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Galloway also makes a trigger kit for that S&W. I had one of the old SIGMA pistol about 5 to 6 years ago, had it for about three years total, and shot the snot out of it...always did great. Yeah, it was in .40 though. 

I do not remember one single malfunction with it, and the heavy trigger did not bother me a bit.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought the Apex kit and had it installed. It bought the trigger pull weight down from 9 pounds to just over five. It shoots like a good pistol should now. I'm very pleased with the result. Although I'm glued to CZ's for carry, I would carry the S&W now in a heart beat.


----------



## Shaky Shooter (Jan 7, 2022)

My brother and I bought the sv9ve's. We both put the Apex trigger springs in them. They are great. 5# triggers and never have malfunctioned. The guns were great right out of the box and even better now.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The Apex trigger kit made all the difference for me. It's a great shooter.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Shaky Shooter said:


> My brother and I bought the sv9ve's. We both put the Apex trigger springs in them. They are great. 5# triggers and never have malfunctioned. The guns were great right out of the box and even better now.


Hmm?....that may be worth taking a look at......


----------



## Shaky Shooter (Jan 7, 2022)

I think the Apex trigger springs were about $12 @(four years ago) and the gunsmith charged about [email protected] to install them. It was not expensive gamble.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Great review guys.
I have one on Gunbrokers watch list, looks like new and right now top bid is $181.00.
I'll see how this plays out, still 8 days left.


----------

